# Can anyone help? Plant ID



## Technophil3 (Feb 24, 2014)

So i picked up two of these a couple days ago from my LFS display tank (they were extra). The guy said his are growing attached to drift wood and knew nothing on planted. 
They have sturdy stems with no roots, and each node has two sets of leafs that are long and narrow. The tops are a darker green with some pink or brown underneath. 
Not sure if it helps,but my lfs said it was fairly new to the hobby.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hygrophila pinnatifida_. Nice plant. Loves potassium.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

It kinda looks like hygrophila pinnatifida http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...ygrophila-pinnatifida-aquarium-plant-pot.html


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Are there a few forms of this plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

BruceF said:


> Are there a few forms of this plant?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Technophil3 (Feb 24, 2014)

That looks like it! Going to look it up now, thanks 😁


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

AFAIK, all H. pinnatifida in the hobby and trade stems from very few plants found in 2008 in a stream at the Goa/Maharashtra border. Same clone. Don't know if there are newer collections.
But that plant has a very changeable look depending on conditions and trimming.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks. The plant I had was I assume emergent and I never did get it to grow well.


----------

